# Collector's corner: Bohuslav Martinů Symphony No. 6 ("Fantaisies Symphoniques")



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

*Collector's corner: Bohuslav Martinů Symphony No. 6 ("Fantaisies Symphoniques")*

How do you like this symphony?

The BBC's Building a Library has published a concise description of this symphony -

_"For some it's an elusive and often gloomy work, which never seems to get going. For others it reveals the heartrending hankerings of exile, Martinu's Czech homeland made tragically unattainable, first by war and then the Iron Curtain. And although Martinu confessed to a programme behind the music, he teasingly wouldn't tell anyone what it was."_

So did the American Symphony Orchestra in their concert notes -

_"Bohuslav Martinů said about his Fantaisies symphoniques, also known as his Sixth Symphony: ‟[It is] a work without form. And yet something holds it together, I don't know what, but it has a single line, and I have expressed something in it." While the composer never explained that ‟something," it is clear that there was a very personal impulse behind the symphony, and that the creative process was a bit of a mystery even to the creator."_

It certainly has got an intense emotional atmosphere that sustains throughout the symphony. It sounds at times visionary, at times tragic, and definitely personal. It has a dreamy quality that captures the mind, but it also confronts reality in an uncompromising way.

The trumpet theme at the avant-garde-like opening of this symphony, which sounds like a sequence of Morse Code, has some critics believed that it was a quote of the flute theme at the beginning of the Sabbath in Berlioz's Symphonie Fantastique. Regardless of that, this opening certainly sets the scene for the fantasy to unfold.

And the DSCH motif that appears about two thirds into the middle movement could make sense as a statement made to emphasize the symphony's tragic and confrontational message, but that is a valid argument only according to our modern perception of what the Shostakovich quote may mean. The question is that, did Martinů know about the DSCH motif? His 6th was completed in 1953 and premiered in 1955. While Shostakovich's 10th, the first widely known work in which he used the DSCH motif without any disguise, was premiered in late 1953. Therefore it could still be a coincidence that there is a DSCH motif in Martinů's 6th, and we could be hearing more than what Martinů had intended.

Here's a list of recordings that I know of. Is there any missing?

What are your favourite recordings?

*Bohuslav Martinů Symphony No. 6*


ConductorOrchestraRecorded inLabelKarel Ančerl [SUP]B[/SUP]Czech Philharmonic Orchestra1956Supraphon / VeniasKarel AnčerlCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1962 LiveTahra / VeniasJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1990ChandosJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1995 LiveSupraphonJiří Bělohlávek [SUP]B[/SUP]Czech Philharmonic Orchestra2009SupraphonJiří Bělohlávek ●[SUP]B[/SUP]BBC Symphony Orchestra2010 LiveOnyxArthur Fagen ●[SUP]B[/SUP]National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine1995NaxosClaus Peter FlorBerliner Sinfonie-Orchester1988RCANeeme Järvi ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Bamberger Symphoniker1988BISJiří KoutSymphony Orchestra St. Gallen2003Supraphon / Arte NovaCornelius Meister ●ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien2011-2017 LiveCapriccioCharles Munch [SUP]B[/SUP]Boston Symphony Orchestra1956RCACharles Munch [SUP]B[/SUP]Czech (Prague) Radio Symphony Orchestra1967 LiveNaïve / PantonVáclav Neumann ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Czech Philharmonic Orchestra1976SupraphonGennady Rozhdestvensky [SUP]B[/SUP](USSR) State Symphony Orchestra1985 LiveRevelationWolfgang Sawallisch [SUP]B[/SUP]Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam1986 LiveRCO LiveBryden Thomson ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Royal Scottish National Orchestra1990ChandosVladimir VálekPrague Radio Symphony Orchestra1986 LivePragaVladimir Válek ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra2008Supraphon

●Part of a complete cycle.[SUP]B[/SUP]Reviewed by the BBC's Building a Library.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

A magnificent Symphony indeed, one of the best and most representative of the 20th century, IMO. I've always been happy with the Neumann recording & don't really need others, though I own Ancerl and Munch too. I'm sure there are good discoveries out there, though.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Feeling a bit of an amateur here, I have only 13 of these, no others, and was totally unaware of the live Ancerl you mention. His studio recording is Probably the benchmark.

I have to admit that for me the two preceding Symphonies eclipse this work, and I don't read Iron Curtain, nor homesickness, nor gloom. Instead, for me it's a dream, closer in spirit if not style to Julietta, or the haze of time that makes Gilgamesh sound so ancient yet fantastically modern.

Ancerl is number one for me, but of modern recordings, once again Belohlavek takes the honours, for his 2009 recording on Supraphon. Alas, I was distinctly underwhelmed by the first Munch version. Can't explain why.....


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

For me, the 6th is the narrative of a wild fantasy. Really love it.

The timings are really interesting (exccluding the Ančerl 1962 that I'm still trying to hunt down so I don't know the timing).

The crushing fire engine of Munch's 1956 Boston recording is the quickest by a huge margin, but interestingly his 1967 live account in Prague is the second slowest and it sounds really expansive (not to mention he had around 30s of music removed from the Finale).

The Válek from his set is one of the slower ones, but it's still nowhere nearly as slow as the slowest Flor. Perhaps surprisingly, his 1986 live recording is the third quickest, and it definitely has got a lot more oomph!

Apart from the Fagan which sounds a bit pedestrian and the Rozhdestvensky which sounds really strange, I like the rest to their different extents. I like the subtleties in Bělohlávek's 2010 live BBC account, but probably won't rate it as highly as the BCC's Building a Library, as I miss the wildness that is so apparent in the Munch 1956 which sometimes also sounds like it's on the brink of madness, although as a compromise it may sound breathless and monotonous at times.

Haven't done any comparison listening this time around. Out of memory, I also like the Ančerl 1956, the Kout and the live Válek a lot.


ConductorRecorded inTiming (excluding applause)Ančerl1962 Live???Munch195625:21Sawallisch1986 Live27:00Válek1986 Live27:13Ančerl195627:34Neumann197627:42Järvi198827:53Thomson199027:54Kout200327:58Bělohlávek1995 Live28:00Rozhdestvensky1985 Live28:12Bělohlávek199028:14Bělohlávek2010 Live28:32Bělohlávek200928:38Válek200828:46Fagen199529:11Meister2011-2017 Live29:24Munch1967 Live30:05Flor198830:44


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I've found one not on your list! New recording by the Bohuslav Martinů Philharmonic (based in Zlín, Moravia) under Vojtěch Spurný from 2015. Apparently available on the Czech Radio label - I've got a few CDs from them, - but I cannot yet find any further details.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

What a find! Salute to you, sir!

This is all I can find about this CD -
https://www.filharmonie-zlin.cz/en/...uslav-martinu-philharmonic-s-70th-anniversary

Seems that it's been available from the orchestra's box office since 2015, so it's probably not been widely distributed... This is one of those moments when I wish our modern world's sometime much-loathed globalisation were even more global.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to 5&6 in my Neeme Jarvi set. I like both but No.5 a bit more. I'd like to pick up the Ancerl disc of these two.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

^

On #5 -

Oh #5 is my favourite among the six in fact. I realised I've used the word "fluffy" a lot to describe the middle movement. Not sure if anybody else feels the same though. :lol:

I think Järvi is great in #5, although personally I like Flor and Ančerl/Toronto a bit more.

On #6 -

The Ančerl/CzechPO/1956 is in reasonably good circulation on the market. It's usually found with the pink/violet cover or the Ančerl Gold Edition cover.

















So far I have no luck at all trying to hunt down the Ančerl/CzechPO/1962.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Time to do a bit of tidying up...

Among those #6s that I'm still trying to hunt down or didn't know they existed -

1.

The Ančerl/CzechPO/1962 is included in this 33-CD box set called "Karel Ančerl The Collection" released by Venias, on CD 25 Tracks 4-6.

I also thought it was a live recording (must have read it somewhere), but the track listing on Tower Records Japan does not state it was live, so I think this is probably accurate as the Japanese are usually meticulous about these things.

(BTW this box set also includes the Ančerl/CzechPO/1956 on CD 24, which is also available separately on Supraphon.)










2.

The Vojtěch Spurný/FBM/2015 that CnC Bartok found! It is a 70th anniversary CD of the Bohuslav Martinů Philharmonic.










3.

I _believe_ this is a Neumann/CzechPO/1980s recording on Supraphon (not part of his set which was recorded in the 70s)! I didn't know this existed...

Also _believe_ it is included in the Czech Phil's centenary box from both Supraphon (4-CD) and Tahra (7-CD, and despite only Ancerl's name but not Nemumann's being printed on the cover). I thought this Tahra box included the Ančerl/1962 that I've been looking for, but apparently I was wrong. I believe it includes the Neumann/CzechPO/1980s instead.

Actually I'm not sure. I just want to believe... Please correct me if I'm wrong!
























--

(Outdated list removed)


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Soon after I've posted about Neumann's 1980s Martinů 6, I realised that it was apparently a Denon-Supraphon collaboration recorded in 1984, and in some compilation, it was coupled with a 1982 recording of Martinů 3 which I also did not know about.

















And here's another one that I just discovered - Ladislav Slovák conducting the Prague Symphony Orchestra, released by Panton, recording year unknown.










This is fun!

Have to confess I've been looking at only CDs, and not surprisingly, there are deleted LPs that never made it to CD... Bla! I don't want to enter that territory...

Here's the updated list of Martinů 6 recordings -


ConductorOrchestraRecorded inLabelKarel Ančerl [SUP]B[/SUP]Czech Philharmonic Orchestra1956Supraphon / VeniasKarel AnčerlCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1962VeniasJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1990ChandosJiří BělohlávekCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1995 LiveSupraphonJiří Bělohlávek [SUP]B[/SUP]Czech Philharmonic Orchestra2009SupraphonJiří Bělohlávek ●[SUP]B[/SUP]BBC Symphony Orchestra2010 LiveOnyxArthur Fagen ●[SUP]B[/SUP]National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine1995NaxosClaus Peter FlorBerliner Sinfonie-Orchester1988RCANeeme Järvi ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Bamberger Symphoniker1988BISJiří KoutSymphony Orchestra St. Gallen2003Supraphon / Arte NovaCornelius Meister ●ORF Radio-Symphonieorchester Wien2011-2017 LiveCapriccioCharles Munch [SUP]B[/SUP]Boston Symphony Orchestra1956RCACharles Munch [SUP]B[/SUP]Czech (Prague) Radio Symphony Orchestra1967 LiveNaïve / PantonVáclav Neumann ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Czech Philharmonic Orchestra1976SupraphonVáclav NeumannCzech Philharmonic Orchestra1984Supraphon / TahraGennady Rozhdestvensky [SUP]B[/SUP](USSR) State Symphony Orchestra1985 LiveRevelationWolfgang Sawallisch [SUP]B[/SUP]Concertgebouw Orchestra, Amsterdam1986 LiveRCO LiveVojtěch SpurnýFilharmonie Bohuslava Martinů2015Czech RadioLadislav SlovákPrague Symphony Orchestra????PantonBryden Thomson ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Royal Scottish National Orchestra1990ChandosVladimir VálekPrague Radio Symphony Orchestra1986 LivePragaVladimir Válek ●[SUP]B[/SUP]Prague Radio Symphony Orchestra2008Supraphon

●Part of a complete cycle.[SUP]B[/SUP]Reviewed by the BBC's Building a Library.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

If you get a chance, listen to Jarvi's finale. It's quite something. Not czech, but does not pretend to be. It's has a romantic feel but what gets you is the soundstage. Dramatic with sonic boom and a tam-tam that will kick the crap out of your speakers. It's an experience that you will love or hate.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

The Ladislav Slovak recording is from May 1974.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> The Ladislav Slovak recording is from May 1974.


Thanks for the information! Have you listened to it? How is it? Amazon and Discogs are asking for a lot of money for the CD. Also I can't find any shop that sells its lossless files. All these have diminished my desire to check it out on lossy Spotify. MP3s are readily available from Amazon, but no thank you.

The table has gone outdated since it was last updated three years ago. Norrington has recently joined the party, to say the obvious. Although I must confess that it's a bit sad that there has been only one new entry in the last three years.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

Joachim Raff said:


> If you get a chance, listen to Jarvi's finale. It's quite something. Not czech, but does not pretend to be. It's has a romantic feel but what gets you is the soundstage. Dramatic with sonic boom and a tam-tam that will kick the crap out of your speakers. It's an experience that you will love or hate.


Muscle power is one of the Järvi's biggest selling points in my opinion. He did it really well.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Kiki said:


> Thanks for the information! Have you listened to it? How is it? Amazon and Discogs are asking for a lot of money for the CD. Also I can't find any shop that sells its lossless files. All these have diminished my desire to check it out on lossy Spotify. MP3s are readily available from Amazon, but no thank you.


The FLAC download is available at Supraphonline (the other two works are relatively obscure, don't know them myself) for Kcs 86, which is about 3 euros....I haven't heard it, but if the little snippets you can sample on the website are anything to go by, it sounds quite strong, dramatic performance...









Řezáč, Loudová, Martinů: Skladby pro orchestr. 60 let FOK – Symfonický orchestr hl.m. Prahy (FOK), Ladislav Slovák – Supraphonline.cz


Album Řezáč, Loudová, Martinů: Skladby pro orchestr. 60 let FOK. Umělec Ladislav Slovák a Symfonický orchestr hl. m. Prahy FOK. Ke stažení ve formátu MP3 a FLAC. Ukázky zdarma k poslechu




www.supraphonline.cz


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

CnC Bartok said:


> The FLAC download is available at Supraphonline (the other two works are relatively obscure, don't know them myself) for Kcs 86, which is about 3 euros....I haven't heard it, but if the little snippets you can sample on the website are anything to go by, it sounds quite strong, dramatic performance...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I have just bought it. 86 CZK! Unbelievable. A bag of oat meal is more expensive.

By the way the Martinů has got applause at the end. It is very likely a live recording, even though the recording data does not state so.


----------

